# First mantis - worried about molting



## Commandaunt (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey there,

So I bought a mantis the other day - it's been fine in terms of eating and not dying so far but I'm worried about it molting for the first time (in my house anyway). It's turned slightly grey in the last 6 hrs in its abdomen and claws and is hanging from a stick rather than the lid where it usually likes to chill. I'm mostly worried about if I've been misting it enough (I usually spray the inside of the cup 2-3 times a day [should I be directly spraying the mantis as well?]) and if it will die if it falls from that height or if it will even fall at all. Here's a few pictures (sorry about the quality).

http://i.gyazo.com/22e05532662366d577b7cea3be299039.png
http://i.gyazo.com/10c7d19318fa08dc9a1cbbc913cac687.png
http://i.gyazo.com/b1340b5b3a568940e14419972f1fdaa5.png

P.S - The pet store I bought it from clearly didn't know much about mantises (didn't know the species......) if anybody can identify it, let me know 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10620225_896420910390810_6180603545844948365_o.jpg - Better picture of it.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum






It is recommended that you mist only once every 2 to 3 days, not 2 to 3 times daily, I personally only mist once per day. Regarding directly spraying the mantis it's not a recommended thing even though several do that, a very fine mist, but if the mantis gets misted a bit when you do the cup that's fine.

A fall of 2 inches or less as in your photos will not kill it, I've had nymphs jump off my arm at 4 feet onto carpet without any issues; however, if it falls at all during molting the problem is that the mantis will become deformed as it did not have a chance to dry. Once it molts it will take about an hour for it's new exoskeleton to fully dry, and if it falls or otherwise becomes damaged it can become handicapped which will require hand-feeding and care or may lead to it's death.

Often a mantis will turn white/gray before it molts. Especially around the wing buds. Looking at the photos though if it molts on that position on the stick it will not have much/if any room to molt without hitting your substrate. You may see if can coax your mantis into moving onto the lid.

Perhaps someone can identify the mantis but I have no idea with the darkness and fuzziness of the photos. As it looks too common to ID for me without having a better photo.


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 28, 2015)

I was able to get in on the lid, so if it just stays where it is, it should be able to latch on to the stick - if its smart. Hope you're right!

Thanks for the welcome  I went in to buying this guy pretty blind, so I'm sure I'll be back with more questions haha, absolutely loving the pet so far though!


----------



## czlu (Jan 28, 2015)

looks like a budwing mantis


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 28, 2015)

All he could tell me was that it was an asian mantis as opposed to the african mantis shipment that he was supposed to get. African was supposed to be big, this one's supposed to be small (2-4 inches?) Looks pretty damn similar on google images


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 28, 2015)

Commandaunt said:


> I was able to get in on the lid, so if it just stays where it is, it should be able to latch on to the stick - if its smart. Hope you're right!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome  I went in to buying this guy pretty blind, so I'm sure I'll be back with more questions haha, absolutely loving the pet so far though!


Your welcome and glad to see your enjoying your pet.

As I can't identify your mantis I've been searching the forum for a general caresheet but I'm at a loss, as some species of mantis/mantid can really vary on some aspects of care.

Although general guidelines are to keep the temperature around 70-75 degrees Fahrenheit, room temperature. Humidity at about 50%, with misting done daily or more if it evaporates too quickly (if your mantis is drinking water from the mist droplets, mist more often). Feed your mantis every other day a couple of crickets or roaches, the most common feeders (my female mantis would eat two crickets about daily). Remove any uneaten feeders within an hour.



DrMantisToboggan said:


> looks like a budwing mantis


If it is a Budwing, here is a caresheet for it.



Commandaunt said:


> All he could tell me was that it was an asian mantis as opposed to the african mantis shipment that he was supposed to get. African was supposed to be big, this one's supposed to be small (2-4 inches?) Looks pretty damn similar on google images


If it is a "Asian mantis" perhaps it is the most common verity, the so called Chinese mantis (Tenodera sinensis). It is difficult to say though without a ID of your mantis as pet stores sell mantises under generic titles. For example here is a page for "African Mantis" that shows some of the more common species sold under that title.

The best bet is to find any coloration, bands or spots of colors, and textures and post about them here - and perhaps try to get a well lit photo. It will help in identifying your new pet.


----------



## LAME (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like a budwing to me also, they don't get big. Maybe 3 inches... Easily kept.


----------



## mantisman111 (Jan 28, 2015)

looks like a budwing to me as well. and it also looks like he's getting ready to molt. looks fine.


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, when I look at others I'd say you guys are right on the money, same arms, patterns etc etc. Good eye(s)  

One more question (I know it's off-topic but I don't really wanna waste space with another thread) - I've heard conflicting things about feeding them crickets that's diet consists mostly of potatoes. Are these fine to keep feeding it ? Seems to be enjoying them so far.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

LAME said:


> Looks like a budwing to me also, they don't get big. Maybe 3 inches... Easily kept.


Yeah it does look like a budwing


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

what kind of lid do you have? is it easy to grip? The hooks on the mantids feet have to be able to hold onto it quite well because they are heavy when molting.

Id take the stick out since hes getting ready to molt and you dont want the stick to get in the way and deform him.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 28, 2015)

Glad to see you got it identified.  

I've feed mine crickets without issues using all sorts of fruits and vegetables (apples, bananas, lettuce, celery, etc.) - they seem to like apples the best. The only thing I've heard that causes problems is carrots, here is the Carrot Controversy.

If you are feeding them potatoes just for them to get water you can make a self watering container easy for them. I have two in with my crickets tank and never had one drown. I know it works great as the crickets use it all the time, and my Isopods also like to bury themselves in the cotton to stay hydrated.

Here is a how-to I made for my cricket self-waterer...






Edit - I updated the photo link and it works in the preview, but not in the post. For a full tutorial on making it, view the tutorial on my website.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Glad to see you got it identified.
> 
> I've feed mine crickets without issues using all sorts of fruits and vegetables (apples, bananas, lettuce, celery, etc.) - they seem to like apples the best. The only thing I've heard that causes problems is carrots, here is the Carrot Controversy.
> 
> ...


Awesome man!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2015)

The best advice I have is to minimize disturbances around molting time. I generally mist mantids once per day unless conditions are very dry. I would personally remove that stick because it may provide a place for the mantis to molt which is too close to the bottom of the enclosure.


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 28, 2015)

That's awesome! Creative  Will definitely try my hand at it.



> what kind of lid do you have? is it easy to grip? The hooks on the mantids feet have to be able to hold onto it quite well because they are heavy when molting.
> 
> Id take the stick out since hes getting ready to molt and you dont want the stick to get in the way and deform him.


The lid is literally just plastic. I have mossy stuff I could attach to it possibly (see pic) or would paper tower/sponge/tissue be better?. If I take the stick out, where will he latch onto after molting, just the ceiling?


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2015)

Commandaunt said:


> That's awesome! Creative  Will definitely try my hand at it.
> 
> The lid is literally just plastic. I have mossy stuff I could attach to it possibly (see pic) or would paper tower/sponge/tissue be better?. If I take the stick out, where will he latch onto after molting, just the ceiling?


Most mantids tend to hang from the lid. If it is a plastic lid I would just cut the middle out and replace with screen. A hot glue gun comes in very handy in this hobby.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

yeah like Rick said, dont want him to molt too close to the bottom either


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

Rick said:


> Most mantids tend to hang from the lid. If it is a plastic lid I would just cut the middle out and replace with screen. A hot glue gun comes in very handy in this hobby.


Yeah plastic wont hold him, you gotta use something easy to grip like netting or screen.


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 28, 2015)

Installed some screen, should be good to go! Still hasn't molted, but is clearly getting ready. Here's some better pictures  
http://i.gyazo.com/2ca2c0ddbbfa1f28fc61072375a7627b.png
http://i.gyazo.com/8485911f7f66715295b31bae344965c1.png
http://i.gyazo.com/6eb18b4a70843ca9e6207d1a0ec6628e.png

Anyone able to identify its gender from those?


----------



## LAME (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like a male to me, but I'm also running off my cellphone right now... So could be wrong. But judging by its slenderness and long antennae I'd say male.

As far as your feeders/crickets, I'd feed them fresh fruits and veggies... Remember, " you are what you eat..."

And if you can't get to the material s to build the watering bottle, just cut a corner off a new sponge... It can be used as well.


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 29, 2015)

i agree it looks male


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 30, 2015)

That's unfortunate. It is extremely aggressive though, which is apparently a characteristic of female budwings, contrasting to the cowardly males.


----------



## LAME (Jan 30, 2015)

My two males were aggressive during their early instars, but soon after adulthood both chilled out a lot. You could always get a female off one of the members here, whomever may have the budwings at the time...(trade/buy)

They are a neat species though, my first exotic and also my first purchase from the classifieds here at the forum. I've made many friends since... Just reach out, don't be scared to ask... After all we're all here to help each other within this hobby.


----------



## Commandaunt (Jan 31, 2015)

Interesting. I think it's a really awesome hobby and I have no doubt I'll be picking up something new off of here when I feel more comfortable with my mantis-keeping skills


----------

